# How about some Lemond pics!



## evil genius

I would really like to see some more pics of these cool bikes. I'll start it with my new puchase. Yes i took off the reflectors after this pic!


----------



## DM-SC

Not sure it's "cool" but, here's one of my old '97 Lemond Maillot Jaune...


----------



## evil genius

I think that bike is cool. Look like a carbon fiber frame?


----------



## DM-SC

evil genius said:


> I think that bike is cool. Look like a carbon fiber frame?


Yeah, it's basically a Trek OCLV frame in Lemond colors with Lemond badging.


----------



## estone2

Here's my 2007 Team bike.
It's a Lemond Tourmalet frame with a custom paint job (quite bland for a paint job, but it's really pretty in real life - kind of sparkly a bit. There are actually no stock parts on the entire frame, although it's Bontrager'd out.











It's got Easton Tempest II carbon wheels as race day wheels, which make it look _stunning_


----------



## djg714

90's LeMond GLX.


----------



## Olancha

DM-SC said:


> Not sure it's "cool" but, here's one of my old '97 Lemond Maillot Jaune...


Looks good. I still have my '97 Chambery, all white. I like your paint job better; how's the paint holding up?



estone2 said:


> Here's my 2007 Team bike.
> It's a Lemond Tourmalet frame with a custom paint job (quite bland for a paint job, but it's really pretty in real life - kind of sparkly a bit. There are actually no stock parts on the entire frame, although it's Bontrager'd out.


Who did your custom paint job?



djg714 said:


> 90's LeMond GLX.


Are you planning a build?


----------



## DM-SC

Olancha said:


> Looks good. I still have my '97 Chambery, all white. I like your paint job better; how's the paint holding up?


Not bad at all considering it's been ridden 25,000 miles or so in the last 10 years.  

It has a few scratches and knicks. The worst thing is where the paint peeled up under the top tube when it stuck to the rubber covers on my wall rack!  

I've got it stripped to the frame/fork right now. I used some of the Chorus parts that I had on it to build my '07 Tarmac. I'm trying to decide if I want to sell the frame or keep it until I can rebuild it. I have no idea what it's worth.


----------



## Olancha

The clear coat on mine is starting to wear off, but like you said it's 10 years old, there's also some yellowing here and there. I seem to recall a 97 Chambery frame and fork selling on ebay for about $190 last year.

How does the Tarmac compare to the Lemond?


----------



## goofygoober

This is mine, although I may be selling the frame in the near future.
Just don't have the time to ride it as much as I would like!!


----------



## goofygoober

Sorry,
That's an older photo.
This is it in it's current guise.


----------



## lakes road sheep

I bought this full Titanium Lemond as NOS from a local bikeshop a while ago to build up as a new bike for riding centuries. Thinking of selling it as I dont see me building it up for a long time.


----------



## biker_boy

Here's my new-ish LeMond Versailles

2005 Frame/Fork
2006 Ultegra Crank, BB, and FD
2005 Campy Record Shifters, Cassette, and RD
1993 Shimano 600 Brakes (hell yeah)
2005 Shimano M540 Pedals
Weyless Stem and Bar
Mavic Wintech Computer, Aksium rear wheel, Cosmos front wheel
Selle Italia Flite Gel saddle
Bontrager Carbon Seatpost
Specialized BarPhat tape (awesome stuff)
Wippermann Connex Chain (amazing)


Pics from a Motorola Q. Sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## MTBMaven

Here is by baby. I have 1,300 miles on it since February, 6 centuries and the 7 this Saturday. On target for a century a month.


----------



## estone2

Olancha said:


> Who did your custom paint job?


Apparently Trek.

I really don't know. I was handed the bicycle, with a non-stock color, my name on it, and a few team logos, and the instructions to give it back at the end of the year.

I know the non-Junior team was given Project 1 Madones. Well, Project 1 in that they were all a custom paintjob to match our team kits. But it's just a 2-tone "dart" paintjob.


----------



## rkb

I have a Dura-ace / Ksyrium SL build 2008 Tete de Course on the way-photos soon....


----------



## rjw

Here's my 2005 Buenos Aires.


----------



## rkb

*2008 LeMond Tete de Course custom build.....*

2008 LeMond Tete de Course triomphe ultimate. Custom built up from the frame.


----------



## biker_boy

What size is that frame?


----------



## rkb

It is a 59...


----------



## trumpetbiker

old post, but who still has their Lemond, and who has seen the new frame?


----------



## SPlKE

since this ancient thread was bumped, I figured I'd post a pic of my 1996 LeMond Alpe d'Huez


----------



## trumpetbiker

SPlKE said:


> since this ancient thread was bumped, I figured I'd post a pic of my 1996 LeMond Alpe d'Huez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/nice ride! updated fork to 1 1/8th, good deal.


----------



## SPlKE

trumpetbiker said:


> nice ride! updated fork to 1 1/8th, good deal.


I kludged the olde tyme fork with a cinelli adapter. 

I bought the bike used in the early 2000s. Since then, I've upgraded or replaced everything except the seatpost and the front wheel. 

2 years ago, I picked up a new Chorus 8-spd derailleur on ebay for 100 bucks. That was a nice upgrade from the crappy mirage.


----------



## trumpetbiker

I've rebuilt 12 beautiful lemonds, kept 4 of them and am selling the '01 Maillot Jaune frame soon. how my frames and rides can one person effectively hoard, anyway?!!


----------



## rmp

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/8496067488" title="Untitled by Mr. P, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8242/8496067488_8882a61873_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/8555293942" title="Untitled by Mr. P, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8103/8555293942_28a5447ac5_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/8554185761" title="Untitled by Mr. P, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8371/8554185761_e96d755369_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## trumpetbiker

*'08 rebuilt poprad*

one of 3 rebuilt, sold. this was one of my favorites that was sold Only to purchase a steel volagi.

volagi XL wheelset is a great 130mil rear dsc wheel replacement. but this ride was(is) light and nimble/responsive, wish I hadn't had to sell to get the other.


----------



## mostly_harmless

Hi all. Here's my 2004 carbon/Ti Victoire...

View attachment 295696


View attachment 295695


View attachment 295697


More pics here... https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644688261152/


----------



## trumpetbiker

niiiiiiicceee....


----------



## tj2

My Buenos Aires. I've put many a mile on this one, it was my first real road bike.


----------



## trumpetbiker

very nice. classic.


----------



## trumpetbiker

a couple more in the stable...


----------



## trumpetbiker

02 victoire


----------



## rjw

Got my 2005 Buenos Aires back up and running today.

Lemond Buenos Aires by dynamitedotorg, on Flickr


----------



## puyi

trumpetbiker said:


> one of 3 rebuilt, sold. this was one of my favorites that was sold Only to purchase a steel volagi.
> 
> volagi XL wheelset is a great 130mil rear dsc wheel replacement. but this ride was(is) light and nimble/responsive, wish I hadn't had to sell to get the other.


Refreshing an old [email protected] I just picked up an 2006 Poprad Cross disc and want to replace the wheel set. I don't see 130mm wheelsets on the Volagi site. Did you special order them?


----------



## trumpetbiker

puyi said:


> Refreshing an old [email protected] I just picked up an 2006 Poprad Cross disc and want to replace the wheel set. I don't see 130mm wheelsets on the Volagi site. Did you special order them?


I found the volagi wheelset by chance on craigslist in seattle, they rarely come up. I got lucky.

but really, if you get ahold of Susan at Volagi or Omar, they can hook you us probably. they may have some 130 rear hubs set aside. if not, they can probably cut down one. its only the rear hub. if they will, have them build 2! they won't break, but if you want two sets of wheels with diff types of tires(road, offroad) then its a good idea.

the other alternative is Velocity. the first Lemond I had, I contacted my LBS and said I wanted to buy some Velocity's through them, and they have me a discount. I believe the price was around 500.00. plus.

the other option is to use a 135 on the 130, many just pull them apart and use them that way, I didn't want to do that.


----------



## puyi

Thanks for the headsup.

I jumped on the newish Novatec CXD wheelset on eBay.


----------



## trumpetbiker

puyi said:


> Thanks for the headsup.
> 
> I jumped on the newish Novatec CXD wheelset on eBay.



cool ----------- I never knew about Novatec ------------ and you paid a relatively low amount as well, looks like there wasn't a lot of competition. but they still sell those new, so there must be a large enough market for the 130 spec to stay in stock somewhere. 

the Lemond Poprad disc bikes are floating around still, and I wish I hadn't had to sell my '08 to get the Volagi, it is a great frame and overall a great bike for most everything.

one thing to note----------for whatever it is worth------the Bonti Satellite fork had weakness's and when you get the chance, replace it with a decent CF disc fork like a Whiskey No.5 -----great fork. not only does the bike perform better, but the fork is lighter and strong. the Satellite's tended to break, injure people. I never did hardcore cross with mine, only trails and average hard landings, uphill hops. but if I kept mine, I would have changed out the fork. I have a no.5 from another frame I'm keeping for the next Poprad I find that is reasonably priced and I'll build it with the no.5. I've spoken to 2 guys that broke their bonti fork, so thats the only reason I'm mentioning it.

Whisky Parts Co. No. 5 Carbon Cross Disc Fork Curved Blade 1-1/8" in Tree Fort Bikes Cyclocross Specials (cat1014) 

EIGHTEEN Monsal 2014 :: £1100.00 :: FRAMES :: 18 Bikes :: 18 Bikes Web Shop

the XO frame you have though is stiff, compliant and strong--------not to mention beautiful.


----------



## CrankyCarbon

I've got the same frame as the 2nd poster in this 8 yr old thread, except with Campagnolo.
250 by stevesklar, on Flickr

When I first got it though I had DT shifters on it, then upgraded it to DuraAce 9spd
View attachment 303424


----------



## puyi

trumpetbiker said:


> cool ----------- I never knew about Novatec ------------ and you paid a relatively low amount as well, looks like there wasn't a lot of competition. but they still sell those new, so there must be a large enough market for the 130 spec to stay in stock somewhere.
> 
> the Lemond Poprad disc bikes are floating around still, and I wish I hadn't had to sell my '08 to get the Volagi, it is a great frame and overall a great bike for most everything.
> 
> one thing to note----------for whatever it is worth------the Bonti Satellite fork had weakness's and when you get the chance, replace it with a decent CF disc fork like a Whiskey No.5 -----great fork. not only does the bike perform better, but the fork is lighter and strong. the Satellite's tended to break, injure people. I never did hardcore cross with mine, only trails and average hard landings, uphill hops. but if I kept mine, I would have changed out the fork. I have a no.5 from another frame I'm keeping for the next Poprad I find that is reasonably priced and I'll build it with the no.5. I've spoken to 2 guys that broke their bonti fork, so thats the only reason I'm mentioning it.
> 
> Whisky Parts Co. No. 5 Carbon Cross Disc Fork Curved Blade 1-1/8" in Tree Fort Bikes Cyclocross Specials (cat1014)
> 
> EIGHTEEN Monsal 2014 :: £1100.00 :: FRAMES :: 18 Bikes :: 18 Bikes Web Shop
> 
> the XO frame you have though is stiff, compliant and strong--------not to mention beautiful.


I'm enjoying it. Remains to be seen how tough I'll be on this bike. I'll keep the Whiskey fork upgrade in mind.

UPDATE: Whiskey Carbon disc no 5 seems to out of stock everywhere. Any other recommendations? - Soma is using the Tange Prestige Carbon Disc Fork

Thanks for all your advice


----------



## adjtogo

https://greglemond.com/#!/en/bicycles

Here's a link to Greg Lemond's new bikes he's offering as a Limited Edition to the 1986, 1989, and 1990 bikes. He does have a steel bike option available as well as three CF bike options. They are basically Time bikes made in France in their own factory but have a special paint scheme commemorating each of Greg's wins with his jersey colors.

I'd love to own one, but the frames are about $5K alone. That's pretty steep, but it is a representation of the ONLY American to win any TdF titles without doping.


----------



## adjtogo

I just hear Greg Lemond bought Time Distribution, USA.

LeMond to distribute Time products | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News


----------



## ibericb

adjtogo said:


> I just hear Greg Lemond bought Time, USA.


In September 2013 it was reported that LeMond's company purchased Time Sports USA, and took over US distribution of their products. However, a year later it was reported that Time Sport USA changed to a dealer direct model, and later reported that LeMond's company dropped its plans to distribute Time products in the US.


----------



## adjtogo

I didn't see that, but good reporting.


----------



## [email protected]

mine two


----------



## jamesdak

Well, let me bring this back from the dead one more time. I just recently picked up a 2003 Tourmelet to replace my uncomfortable CF road bikes for my longer rides. Such a nice bike and it feels really good to get back into a Lemond. I especially love the blue sparkle paint on this one and how it looks in the sun.










Built up with a mixture of Dura Ace and Ultegra parts Mavic Open Pro Rims laced to sweet Dura Ace hubs. Still sorting it out but the 70+ miles I put on it this weekend where so nice.


----------



## trumpetbiker

no dead there, nice ride jamsdak - this specific year was a new decal scheme for 2003, the 853 frame is wonderful. great wheelset, I'm sure it rides fantastic!


----------



## jamesdak

And this was my first Lemond. I still own it but it's been "borrowed" by a friend for over 2 years now. If I ever get it back it's going to treated to a full rebuild and maybe even a custom paint job since the paint on it is so rough. This is a 2000 Zurich with all the stock components.


----------



## trumpetbiker

one of my favorite color schemes for the Zurich. these frames, if at all possible, are best to keep with orig paint. clean it down to the shine, keep the warts, but rebuild with modern components keeping the quil stem. those rims are classics now.


----------



## jamesdak

trumpetbiker said:


> one of my favorite color schemes for the Zurich. these frames, if at all possible, are best to keep with orig paint. clean it down to the shine, keep the warts, but rebuild with modern components keeping the quil stem. those rims are classics now.


I totally understand about the paint but the picture does not really show how bad it was. And now the bikes been out of my hands for two years and no telling what it's but put through. I am really impressed with the paint on the Tourmelet. It's got a few chips here and there but the quality of the paint job seems so much better than the Zurich.


----------

